# Read it and weep @@@@@es



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Your mom must be so proud. We are all humbled at your greatness, Sir.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your parents will be proud. This calls for a family celebration.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Time for me to hang it up. I thought I was the best but I admit I was wrong.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They said the same about me too 😎


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I believe this belongs to you...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Well done my man


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


I still hold the best title of all, The Uber Driver From Hell.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


What do you get for that ? A reach around from Dara ?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

You are from philly so expectations low. I am guessing you are the one uber with all 4 hubcaps?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Was there a tip? :roflmao:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Not hard to "BE THE BEST" in Philly........


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Wex said:


> He was the best Uber driver ever.
> View attachment 377988


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> You are from philly so expectations low. I am guessing you are the one uber with all 4 hubcaps?


Talk that shit in the Philly forum&#128514;

Hey @Ian Richard Markham come get your boy. He's drunk.



DriverMark said:


> Not hard to "BE THE BEST" in Philly........


Another one. Are you from Utah???&#128514;&#128514; lol. Why am I even responding to this then?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out *and take it up stairs* to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill


⚠ Use Caution: announcing Career Accolades May cause for your parents to consider charging you (or increasing) Rent for your basement accommodations ✔

@Wex ‼LOWER that stereo ‼


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Here in Texas everyone is so damn big even larger than Germans and people have a time getting in and out of my Japanese vehicle which has small door openings small handles and small buttons. However hard it would be to get in the vehicle in the picture I'm sure it would be worth it so much as a fat person's wet dream. Those aren't dumb snacks either. Hardy stuff like extra salted peanuts, chocolate, and pork rinds. I swear if you drove that rig in Houston or San Antonio (WHO declared these places to be the fattest on earth) you would make an extra $500 per week guaranteed. No skittles or starbursts though, only fat and salt snacks.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I bow to you sir. As of now I am only one of the best, but I'll topple you one day.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

My passengers tend to elaborate more and describe traits in me that they found appealing and appreciated.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a lot of work to do to get in the same class as you guys. This was posted by a dude btw &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

As long as I am the sweetest I dont care 











mch said:


> I have a lot of work to do to get in the same class as you guys. This was posted by a dude btw &#129318;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 378025


Now what did you do to get that? I know how far you go for badges


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


This is going to cost me years of therapy


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I get a lot of these:










....And a whole lot of these:










There's almost never anything left that I can find, but folks sure claim to lose a lot in my car. Thankfully most just call or text, not post this on my account page..&#128580;


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Mkang14 you'll need to share that comment


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Did they take you out for ice cream after?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> Mkang14 you'll need to share that comment


I don't wanna &#128530;

Okay ... since I'm sweet i will ... come here &#129303;&#128536;


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Was there a tip? :roflmao:


There was a tip actually! Large gay black man. Said I was the first driver who ever talked to him and he takes uber all the time. I wanted to give him a 1 star because he smelled like a fat person but he was nice getting out. 5 stars so the next ant can smell him.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Congratulations young turk!
That and a $1.73 has earned you a free cup of coffee at any circle k.
As recognition for your superior service, your photo will be placed on the wall of uber support break room.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> You are from philly so expectations low. I am guessing you are the one uber with all 4 hubcaps?


&#129315; The one reason I love the philly market is it's easy to be a 4.9+. No hub caps. Keep the steelies clean and even throw on a little tire shine. People complement me on the wheels sometimes which makes me laugh.



DeadEndRoad said:


> Congratulations young turk!
> That and a $1.73 has earned you a free cup of coffee at any circle k.
> As recognition for your superior service, your photo will be placed on the wall of uber support break room.


On my app in the destination section it has a button to take me to the nearest Subway™️ offering the free 6'' hoagie(sub) it was 9.4 miles away... in New Jersey.... which I have to pay a $5 toll to get back into Pennsylvania. &#129315;


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


-----------------------------
Reviews from your sister do not count.



R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 378006


---------------------------
Dang !! -- In L.A. that selection would last 4 hours and all the empty bags would be all over the car for me to clean up or they would leave the car with pockets and purses full.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


I had those pax last week. Ghod are they fickle!


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks Mkang14 sharing is good, a kiss from that pax would've been a good tip but settled with a hug...you know boundaries 😣


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I had one report that I was cooler than AC


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


I got this, kinda the same category.....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

But, but : SAGE WISDOM.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I feel cheated on. I thought I was the only one...



















This sounded like something said after a Ride of Shame


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Show me the money! I can’t spend 6*!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mch said:


> Talk that shit in the Philly forum&#128514;
> 
> Hey @Ian Richard Markham come get your boy. He's drunk.
> 
> ...


Been in Utah for 2 years. I'm originally from east coast. Philly sucks. It's the least "City of Brotherly Love" out there. Go to a sporting event there in the visiting teams swag and see how much "Brotherly Love" you get. If you are lucky the least that will happen is a ketchup packet tossed at the back of your head.

Philly - the "City of Brotherly Thugs"


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Your mom must be so proud. We are all humbled at your greatness, Sir.


Parents fridge? How old are you that your still sucking off your parents? Bet their proud your killing it with your goober career! Go get a job and your own place!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not just the best driver, I am the coolest driver EVER :coolio:


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Parents fridge? How old are you that your still sucking off your parents? Bet their proud your killing it with your goober career! Go get a job and your own place!


I wipe my own ass!!!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I believe this belongs to you...
> View attachment 377992


haha perfect lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

They lie to us all!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm on a 356 ride streak with a comment


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I'm on a 356 ride streak with a comment
> View attachment 378158


"Our first Uber! Grant was amazing!"

Great, so now you set the bar WAY to high for them!!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Talk that shit in the Philly forum&#128514;
> 
> Hey @Ian Richard Markham come get your boy. He's drunk.
> 
> ...


Philly has the Eagles, losers, Phillies losers, Flyers loser, being the best doesn't take much &#128541;



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I'm on a 356 ride streak with a comment
> View attachment 378158


You're only one complaint away from deactivation


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Been in Utah for 2 years. I'm originally from east coast. Philly sucks. It's the least "City of Brotherly Love" out there. Go to a sporting event there in the visiting teams swag and see how much "Brotherly Love" you get. If you are lucky the least that will happen is a ketchup packet tossed at the back of your head.
> 
> Philly - the "City of Brotherly Thugs"


Original. Never heard that take before. You obviously spent a ton of time here. Did someone throw a ketchup packet at your Utah Jazz Jersey?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Original. Never heard that take before. You obviously spent a ton of time here. Did someone throw a ketchup packet at your Utah Jazz Jersey?


Correction: that's not ketchup, look at the bat next to the unconscious guy &#128541;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Philly has the Eagles, losers, Phillies losers, Flyers loser, being the best doesn't take much &#128541;
> 
> 
> You're only one complaint away from deactivation


Tampa Bay? Lol. What year did you guys beat the best coach and qb of all time to win the super bowl again? Oh and thanks for 08 Rays.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Tampa Bay? Lol. What year did you guys beat the best coach and qb of all time to win the super bowl again? Oh and thanks for 08 Rays.


TB sucks, I'm a Giants fan, a real football team.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Correction: that's not ketchup, look at the bat next to the unconscious guy &#128541;


They actually do tip portable crappers over while people are inside&#128514;. A friend of mine watched them do it after a guy in a Deon Sanders Jersey flipped everyone the bird and went into one.



peteyvavs said:


> TB sucks, I'm a Giants fan, a real football team.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I believe this belongs to you...
> View attachment 377992


Is it wrong that I actually want this...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> TB sucks, I'm a Giants fan, a real football team.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


>


That's in an alternate universe just like Trump &#128546;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You’re definitely making it to riders preferred 2019! If that still a thing.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Till you get this........


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Blah blah blah buuuuut can anyone top this?









&#129335;&#127996;&#128522;&#128519;&#128124;&#127995;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Whos your daddy ? Lol...



Daisey77 said:


> Blah blah blah buuuuut can anyone top this?
> View attachment 378187
> 
> 
> &#129335;&#127996;&#128522;&#128519;&#128124;&#127995;


Damn spell check..that should actually read comic angler..lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Forget stealing hearts . They just leave them for me &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Wex said:


> I am king of the ant hill


I am @Wex cousin and we share a "cozy" studio apartment. I can confirm that he is the best.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I was a little bugged by this one since I am about 10 years older than he thought and "young man" is a bit condescending. It's like being called surprisingly smart. He probably tipped anyway and I'm glad to be seen as young most of the time, all things considered.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I am @Wex cousin and we share a "cozy" studio apartment. I can confirm that he is the best.


Sounds like a showin contest, I'm down


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Another one. Are you from Utah???


Seriously these people shop for food and clothing at the same store.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sounds like a showin contest, I'm down


Waldo now you've done it, we'll never hear the end of this from Ian now.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Make sure you watch it at least once right before bedtime @peteyvavs That way you dream about me all night awhile your head rests atop your pillow. Nighty Night &#129415;


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Sorry, but I think I will need to reclaim my title as King of the Ants!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

picknyourseat said:


> Sorry, but I think I will need to reclaim my title as King of the Ants!
> View attachment 378203


Please state your lifetime trip count per contest rules.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Please state your lifetime trip count per contest rules.


Since you asked so nicely!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

picknyourseat said:


> Since you asked so nicely!
> View attachment 378205


The 5.00 ⭐ rating is drop dead amazing! Wow, driving nasty sweaty desert people around no less. Hats off bro! Killer AR and CR too.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

picknyourseat said:


> Since you asked so nicely!


You forgot to add:

"If I have to piss, I never, ever, ever do it in the shower!!"


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

I’m so sorry, I say the damndest things when drunk. You were my second best.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


That comment, all of your stars, all of your badges and one dollar will get you any size Coca-Cola at Icky-D's.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Rookies


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

They don't really know me that well...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Pffft please....
If I don't win then this entire competition is a sham


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Whos your daddy ? Lol...
> 
> 
> Damn spell check..that should actually read comic angler..lol


Hahaha, that's funny. How is mom, btw?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


Dude. Just happened to post this somewhere else.









Yeah. Profoundly.



R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 378006


Whoa. And I think I'm special for offering gum. Shame. Shame.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Yeah. Profoundly.


Dear God....


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

gave her the tip later on that week 😬


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry @Wex , I'm the best, so much so that my pax only used one word...


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Does it really matter? ya, in my fantasy. But in reality, one false report can leave u with a broken heart. Uber is one sided love.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 378006


I honestly would cancel on you pre pick up if you tried picking me up like that. No joke or sarcasm.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I honestly would cancel on you pre pick up if you tried picking me up like that. No joke or sarcasm.


It's really sad that we have to make the disclaimer of being sincere since people are so used to jokes and sarcasm.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's really sad that we have to make the disclaimer of being sincere since people are so used to jokes and sarcasm.


Ohhhh.... I still thought it was a joke &#128556;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Ohhhh.... I still thought it was a joke &#128556;


Jokes on you, punjabi princess


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

No joke, in the city if you wait 2 mins for a driver. It’s far to long and the locals will cancel on you because they know they won’t get charged then. So they reorder.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I thought this thread would become good. It’s boring though other than the two dudes with 5.00 ratings.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I thought this thread would become good. It's boring though other than the two dudes with 5.00 ratings.


Sorry we don't meet your standards, Your Highness. 

Oh and don't let @DexNex fool you...he runs all the upper service tiers, so he tends to avoid the riff Raff. Plus his rig is kick ass.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> He runs all the upper service tiers, so he tends to avoid the riff Raff.


That would make me so mad if I had a 5.00 and someone said that about me.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sorry we don't meet your standards, Your Highness. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and don't let @DexNex fool you...he runs all the upper service tiers, so he tends to avoid the riff Raff. Plus his rig is kick ass.


Running this right now because I swing both ways...









I run two vehicles on platform. Suburban and X-only car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Running this right now because I swing both ways...
> 
> View attachment 378334
> 
> I run two vehicles on platform. Suburban and X-only car.


I'm guessing you're not really mad at me for my comment though right?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Running this right now because I swing both ways...
> View attachment 378334
> 
> I run two vehicles on platform. Suburban and X-only car.


What ever it is you do you're a ratings murderer and a fare murderer! I've read your articles also and they are thoughtful and entertaining. Kind of informative. Could use a little more fleshing out like I think you have a lot to say and could maybe go 10,000 words and tell us more about you throughout and have at least one long story.

That 5.00 ⭐ rating though is so astounding that I really don't know what to do with myself. In case anyone doesn't know this I'll go ahead and say it for everyone. A 5.00 rating means that you did not once go out with a dirty car or un-shaven face even once. You did not miss a single turn. You did not say a single stupid thing. For about five or six months.

@DexNex In your Uber Appreciation Video did it say what your longest 5 ⭐ streak ever was? Mine was 211 trips but you had to have crushed my record merely in the trips represented in your ratings breakdown screenshot above. Lord knows what your lifetime streak is! Please don't tell me that you have received 1000 five star ratings in a row at some point! Is that possible? I mean 1000 ratings. I'm not saying going 1000 trips with all five stars from those that rate you but rather 1000 ratings which takes about 2000 trips to achieve.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

@Lissetti must have taught him well enough by now. :biggrin:

Nice work, but I would never kiss ass to pax around here for ratings. I get 4* sometimes either because I didn't flip a U turn to there side of the road, or even the better ones. For being dangerous as they step in lol. Wtf.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> @Lissetti must have taught him well enough by now. :biggrin: Nice work, but I would never kiss ass to pax around here for ratings. I get 4* sometimes either because I didn't flip a U turn to there side of the road, or even the better ones. For being dangerous as they step in lol. Wtf.


I gotcha bro I speed my ass off all the time with pretty much every pax. My politeness gets me out of there with a four star usually but I'm just saying I gotta roll on this B sometimes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> That would make me so mad if I had a 5.00 and someone said that about me.


How do you survive being a rideshare driver being that sensitive?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Pffft please....
> If I don't win then this entire competition is a sham
> 
> View attachment 378248


Well anyone could get a 5 *
and a comment if they were
throwing in a free fisting.. just make sure you dont lose your watch...


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I get a lot of these:
> 
> View attachment 378053
> 
> ...


You need a new badge that displays Zena wielding a tire iron upside someones head.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I gotcha bro I speed my ass off all the time with pretty much every pax. My politeness gets me out of there with a four star usually but I'm just saying I gotta roll on this B sometimes.


Mostly the newbie pax will say it was dangerous. No matter there ages.

The locals love ya for it. As you need to flip another for them now DAMN IT!!! LOL.

You can never tell what your gonna get. &#129320;

I pull them in front of the police and everything. I make sure it's completly safe for me. Then approach.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What ever it is you do you're a ratings murderer and a fare murderer! I've read your articles also and they are thoughtful and entertaining. Kind of informative. Could use a little more fleshing out like I think you have a lot to say and could maybe go 10,000 words and tell us more about you throughout and have at least one long story.
> 
> That 5.00 ⭐ rating though is so astounding that I really don't know what to do with myself. In case anyone doesn't know this I'll go ahead and say it for everyone. A 5.00 rating means that you did not once go out with a dirty car or un-shaven face even once. You did not miss a single turn. You did not say a single stupid thing. For about five or six months.
> 
> @DexNex In your Uber Appreciation Video did it say what your longest 5 ⭐ streak ever was? Mine was 211 trips but you had to have crushed my record merely in the trips represented in your ratings breakdown screenshot above. Lord knows what your lifetime streak is! Please don't tell me that you have received 1000 five star ratings in a row at some point! Is that possible? I mean 1000 ratings. I'm not saying going 1000 trips with all five stars from those that rate you but rather 1000 ratings which takes about 2000 trips to achieve.


I'm sure all of these things are true about Dexnex but I'm also thinking he knows when to cancel at the first sign of trouble. I was at 4.98 a couple of months ago and I got 2 1 Stars recently that I could have avoided by canceling. They were basically frustrating pickups due to rush hour traffic. And no I don't dress nice, shave every day, or even wash my car everyday.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My passengers tend to elaborate more and describe traits in me that they found appealing and appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 378024


 reviewing yourself on your mom's account doesnt count!


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Sounds like a showin contest, I'm down


I can't wait for the day that some pax accuses you of DUI and Uber sends you a deactivation notice.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I thought this thread would become good. It's boring though other than the two dudes with 5.00 ratings.


Just the fact that you commented on my post @Ian Richard Markham is fulfilling enough that I don't feel the need to accomplish anything else in my life.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Wex said:


> Just the fact that you commented on my post @Ian Richard Markham is fulfilling enough that I don't feel the need to accomplish anything else in my life.


&#127853; here's your award.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm guessing you're not really mad at me for my comment though right?


Not at all. You're good.


----------



## Rock King (Dec 28, 2018)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


I've gotten those before. My thought was always, "Well the bar isn't set so high."


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mch said:


> Original. Never heard that take before. You obviously spent a ton of time here. Did someone throw a ketchup packet at your Utah Jazz Jersey?


Was a Knicks Jersey. Have friends with New York plates at games get their cars keyed. Friends who have lived in Philly can share all kinds of douchbagger things that they witnessed.

Like Baltimore. Go check out the history and fun sites to visit, then gtfo of there, check it off your to do list, and never return lol.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Was a Knicks Jersey. Have friends with New York plates at games get their cars keyed. Friends who have lived in Philly can share all kinds of douchbagger things that they witnessed.
> 
> Like Baltimore. Go check out the history and fun sites to visit, then gtfo of there, check it off your to do list, and never return lol.


Damn dude. You didn't tell me you were a Knicks fan. I'm sorry man my condolences. I take back everything I said. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mch said:


> Damn dude. You didn't tell me you were a Knicks fan. I'm sorry man my condolences. I take back everything I said. Let us know if you need anything.


No kidding. Why I'm on the Jazz Bandwagon now lol.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


The past tense of the complement implies someone else has now taken your position. It is more like an epitaph to your once greatness.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 378006


His car probably smells like a deli


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> No joke, in the city if you wait 2 mins for a driver. It's far to long and the locals will cancel on you because they know they won't get charged then. So they reorder.


But all the snacks at your finger tips. So many snacks that it will cover the cost of the entire uber ride &#129300;


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My passengers tend to elaborate more and describe traits in me that they found appealing and appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 378024


Did you send that to yourself?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Make sure you watch it at least once right before bedtime @peteyvavs That way you dream about me all night awhile your head rests atop your pillow. Nighty Night &#129415;


ub


Shoaib Abu Abdullah said:


> View attachment 378316
> 
> View attachment 378317
> 
> ...


Uber turns every driver into a cynic!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Is it wrong that I actually want this...


Yeah, totally wrong &#128518;


----------



## The Elder (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It just goes to show you, As Hendrix would say to her, you are not experienced.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My passengers tend to elaborate more and describe traits in me that they found appealing and appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 378024





Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


When I grow up.. I want to be just like you guys.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Ok I can't help myself but respond. It sounds like you are very proud of your "goober career" that is for sure! The thing that you DON'T get is that it is NOT something you can make a full time living doing. Don't know your situation and I don't care. Bro you need to grow up. You need to stop sucking off your parents. You NEED to get a real JOB! This is a illusion. You NEED something you can hang a living on. This is NOT IT!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Ok I can't help myself but respond. It sounds like you are very proud of your "goober career" that is for sure! The thing that you DON'T get is that it is NOT something you can make a full time living doing. Don't know your situation and I don't care. Bro you need to grow up. You need to stop sucking off your parents. You NEED to get a real JOB! This is a illusion. You NEED something you can hang a living on. This is NOT IT!


But &#8230; the badges say I'm doing well.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

You still live with your parents, eh? Well, at least you have a job.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Ok I can't help myself but respond. It sounds like you are very proud of your "goober career" that is for sure! The thing that you DON'T get is that it is NOT something you can make a full time living doing. Don't know your situation and I don't care. Bro you need to grow up. You need to stop sucking off your parents. You NEED to get a real JOB! This is a illusion. You NEED something you can hang a living on. This is NOT IT!


The post is a joke you dummy. Your real job probably sucks.



RetiredArmyGuy said:


> You still live with your parents, eh? Well, at least you have a job.


Haha no but I wish I did. Who doesnt love discounted/free rent and mom's cookin'?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What is the deal with people disparaging living with your parents? It’s frugal and if you like them and they like you, a wonderful deal for everyone. I rate my parents 5 stars and they rate me 5 stars. I would stay again but I am living with this other person I met for the past 10 years. Who lives and shares a bank account with their spouse, how embarrassing!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Ok I can't help myself but respond. It sounds like you are very proud of your "goober career" that is for sure! The thing that you DON'T get is that it is NOT something you can make a full time living doing. Don't know your situation and I don't care. Bro you need to grow up. You need to stop sucking off your parents. You NEED to get a real JOB! This is a illusion. You NEED something you can hang a living on. This is NOT IT!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What is the deal with people disparaging living with your parents? It's frugal and if you like them and they like you, a wonderful deal for everyone. I rate my parents 5 stars and they rate me 5 stars. I would stay again but I am living with this other person I met for the past 10 years. Who lives and shares a bank account with their spouse, how embarrassing!


I GIVE UP. I don't understand it. It is really bad co dependency to start...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I GIVE UP. I don't understand it. It is really bad co dependency to start...


My parents will actually let me move back in always. I just don't want to live in their town and I am mid-30s so it would be weird from my perspective. Someone would divorce me which would be inconvenient.

I don't really fault people for wanting to live with their family if it works for them.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Step 1: print your great review
Step 2: walk into any participating McDonald's
Step 3: hand the paper to the cashier
Step 4: receive free cookie.
Congratulations, you have done well and are hereby awarded for your great service. Don't forget, if you show them your achievements on the app you also get a small milk to enjoy with your cookie.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> How do you survive being a rideshare driver being that sensitive?


@Ian Richard Markham gets GREAT drugs.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> My parents will actually let me move back in always. I just don't want to live in their town and I am mid-30s so it would be weird from my perspective. Someone would divorce me which would be inconvenient.
> 
> I don't really fault people for wanting to live with their family if it works for them.


The way you speak of having a partner sounds like their names are Rosy and her 5 sisters or Mary Fist &#128541;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The way you speak of having a partner sounds like their names are Rosy and her 5 sisters or Mary Fist &#128541;


I'll choose to take that as a compliment! &#128556;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> @Ian Richard Markham gets GREAT drugs.


IRM doesn't get great drugs. He IS great drugs.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> I GIVE UP. I don't understand it. It is really bad co dependency to start...


Ugh don't get me started on adult children who live at home. To me, it's all around bad. Then again, I personally lived the exact opposite by being on my own at the age of 16. If I at the age of 16, making $4.75 an hour, purchased/financed my own vehicle, put myself through high school, moved myself to the city(Denver) to attend law school, graduated nursing school and built my own house @ 26yrs of age, all with zero help from anyone, I got no sympathy for adult children living at home. In my opinion, most of the time, it's their priorities that are preventing them from making it on their own. They're putting their wants ahead of their needs&#129335;&#127996; I understand there's always exceptions but generally speaking


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Ugh don't get me started on adult children who live at home. To me, it's all around bad. Then again, I personally lived the exact opposite by being on my own at the age of 16. If I at the age of 16, making $4.75 an hour, purchased/financed my own vehicle, put myself through high school, moved myself to the city(Denver) to attend law school, graduated nursing school and built my own house @ 26yrs of age, all with zero help from anyone, I got no sympathy for adult children living at home. In my opinion, most of the time, it's their priorities that are preventing them from making it on their own. They're putting their wants ahead of their needs&#129335;&#127996; I understand there's always exceptions but generally speaking


You are preaching to the coir. My real job is processing/underwriting loan modifications for people that are hard core past due. Almost always the reason for non payment is because of a adult child. Kid in college, kids car payment, kids cell phone bill, kids car insurance, kid in jail and had to pay for that instead of their house payment. Every weekend I see the entitled 20-25 year olds getting a ride home from the bars to mom and dads 500k+ house because I drive them. Who pays for the goober you may ask? That's right! MOM AND DAD!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> You are preaching to the coir. My real job is processing/underwriting loan modifications for people that are hard core past due. Almost always the reason for non payment is because of a adult child. Kid in college, kids car payment, kids cell phone bill, kids car insurance, kid in jail and had to pay for that instead of their house payment. Every weekend I see the entitled 20-25 year olds getting a ride home from the bars to mom and dads 500k+ house because I drive them. Who pays for the goober you may ask? That's right! MOM AND DAD!


Adult children are more expensive than young children. The examples you are taking about are the fault of the parents even more than the adult children. Those parents control the purse strings.

For anyone who has doubts about me living with my parents &#128517;, I don't have to prove anything, but I have been with the same person for 11 years and legally married for 3. I am one of the most adult people here, I promise.

Grown men in Italy often live with their parents into adulthood. My guess is that countries like the UK are headed the same way with rising property prices. I criticize no one living with their parents. Being completely financially dependent on parents is a different matter. Kick baby bird out of the nest. &#128038;


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Wex said:


> I can't wait to print this out and take it up stairs to put on my parent's fridge. Also sorry to any ant's egos I crushed who may have mistaken themselves as the best Uber driver. I am king of the ant hill
> View attachment 377988


You are soooo funny. Is this your first one? I have multiple of these, yeeeeha.

You're doing great! Be proud and keep up the good work. It's awesome that some pax actually appreciate what we do.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Transportador said:


> You are soooo funny. Is this your first one? I have multiple of these, yeeeeha.
> 
> You're doing great! Be proud and keep up the good work. It's awesome that some pax actually appreciate what we do.


Not my first rodeo but I wanted to bruise some egos. Yeeeeehawww brother &#129311;


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Wex said:


> Not my first rodeo but I wanted to bruise some egos. Yeeeeehawww brother &#129311;


You know there is a bad side effect to this...You're making a bunch of people trying to get excellent ratings by bending over too much, LOL.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Transportador said:


> You know there is a bad side effect to this...You're making a bunch of people trying to get excellent ratings by bending over too much, LOL.


Let's just say they should be happy I didn't show them my badge count


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> When I grow up.. I want to be just like you guys.


Work at it.
With practice you too can develop a sense of humor so impossible to distinguish from sarcasm and snark as to...wait...I think you already got it.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 378199
> 
> 
> I was a little bugged by this one since I am about 10 years older than he thought and "young man" is a bit condescending. It's like being called surprisingly smart. He probably tipped anyway and I'm glad to be seen as young most of the time, all things considered.


Young man, you are surprisingly smart


----------

